# V6 DSG - MECHATRONIC UNIT FAILURE



## mharropa380 (Jan 19, 2011)

What a nightmare.
I bought a MK1 3.2 V6 DSG on the 10 jan 2011 couldnt wait to get it!!! wish I had waited.
I have had the car for 31 days before I was driving down the motorway in 6th gear when all of a sudden the gearbox jumps into limp mode and the revs shoot to nearly 7000 revs... WTF......
so i pulled over and tried to restart but you guessed it the problem was still there...I stayed overnight in a local hotel (valentines weekend so tried to keep a smile on my face for the wifes sake) and in the morning the car resetts itself BRILL... but no another 4 miles and again LIMP MODE..... AA now called and towed to my local garage.. I contacted the dealer I got the car from and they said dont worry the car has warranty (upto £1000) I thought surely it should get fitted within the 1000 thats the maximimum pay out for repairs... the garage diagnosed mechatronic failure so it has been sent over to Audi in stockport.. I bought the car from an indepandant dealer because it looked great but also because the DSG gerabox had been serviced at 40k miles as recommended in the service book.. I was told by the garage that this was a really good thing as it covers the gearbox if this has been done. I get a phone call from Audi.. hello sir I have some news ....you are right the mechatronic unit is faulty but we have taken an oil sample and we have found swarf in the oil.. so for the mechatronic unit to be replaced the gear box will also need replacing and we believe that the problem in the gearbox caused the fault to the mechatronic unit!!! I could not believe what I was hearing... surely the mechatronic unit failing and sending me from 6th gear into 3rd whilst driving down the motorway may have caused major friction in the gearbox and may have resulted in any metal material arriving in the oil.. Surely they are trying to get out of this... there is no way small fragments of metal would cause the mechatronic unit to fail.... as the car is automatic and duel clutch I would not be able to cause the problem to the gearbox and it must have been the units fault.. the garage I got the car from are arguing the toss with Audi over this but yes you guessed it I am carless its been in the garage for 2 weeks now and still no way fwd....... well peeved.. the Audi garage say that the gearbox and mechatronic unit will cost about £5500 to fit...Surely they should replace the unit and gearbox as a good gesture as the service was completed as requested in the book and the mechatronic failure is a recognised FAULT.like I said I have had the car for 31 days before the this nightmare...
anybody got any ideas.... should I just ask the garage for my money back under consumer rights act 1979?? CAR WAS NOT OF SATISFACTORY QUALITY?


----------



## gar1.s (Mar 11, 2010)

Unfortunately audi don't seem to recognise it as a fault in this country. 
If you lived in the USA they would!!
Double standards!!!

Try and get your money back. Did you get any finance on it? If so they can help you.

I feel your pain, been there done that


----------



## mharropa380 (Jan 19, 2011)

no finance.. I part ex'd and paid the rest on VISA debit.. so I think I have some cover from VISA but dont want to go down that route as it is for only half the price of the car.
fingers crossed something gets sorted..


----------



## sixdoublesix (Nov 3, 2009)

Audi prices seem to be very over inflated, have a hunt around at some specialists, the mech can usually be refurbed instead of replaced so that saves quite a bit


----------



## gar1.s (Mar 11, 2010)

Totally agree. I wouldn't buy the new gearbox needed excuse either. The metal in the box could be just worn bearings. ( they were in mine )
Where abouts in the country are you? I can recommend a good specialist if your near Herts / beds


----------



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

I personally would just try and get my money back from the garage under the Sale of Goods Act 1979 (or relevant law).

Saj


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

ECUTESTING.COM can repair the mech unit for 2 to 300 quid.
or
get your money back and walk away.

If you buy your mota off Audi and get extended warranty, you will be ok for everything.
Steve


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

Gutted for you mate, 

This is the reason why i have been put off the DSG box, too many horror stories like this.

I'd be trying to get my money back from the garage you bought it from.

Let us know how you get on.

Dan


----------



## mharropa380 (Jan 19, 2011)

All sorted thanks to everyone that helped loving the v6 once again. Ecu testing came through. Anyone with mechatronic unit trouble use these guys.... Top banana


----------



## mikeat45 (May 9, 2009)

mharropa380 said:


> All sorted thanks to everyone that helped loving the v6 once again. Ecu testing came through. Anyone with mechatronic unit trouble use these guys.... Top banana


glad you got it sorted  
you can now go ahead and enjoy your luverly motor..i know it leaves a bad taste but (i had similar prob with BMW) believe me it wears off..


----------



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

mharropa380 said:
 

> All sorted thanks to everyone that helped loving the v6 once again. Ecu testing came through. Anyone with mechatronic unit trouble use these guys.... Top banana


How much did the repair cost?


----------



## mharropa380 (Jan 19, 2011)

It was done under warranty so I got away with it. The repair of the unit cost £250 plus vat but you have to pay someone to take the mechatronic unit out and then put back in with new gearbox oil and seals which was about 400. But alot cheaper than audi was charging 5k incl new gearbox. Ecu testing also give you a 2 year warranty on the repair. They said they get a mechatronic unit sent them everyday either for vw or audi. Just hope it is all ok for the future.


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

mharropa380 said:


> It was done under warranty so I got away with it. The repair of the unit cost £250 plus vat but you have to pay someone to take the mechatronic unit out and then put back in with new gearbox oil and seals which was about 400. But alot cheaper than audi was charging 5k incl new gearbox. Ecu testing also give you a 2 year warranty on the repair. They said they get a mechatronic unit sent them everyday either for vw or audi. Just hope it is all ok for the future.


Glad to hear you got it sorted for what is a pinch of the price Audi wanted. I assume then that your gearbox was perfectly ok? Very pleased for you, good to hear a happy story. How many miles had your car done?


----------



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

Cheers, glad you are got it sorted 'cheap' 

Saj


----------



## mharropa380 (Jan 19, 2011)

My car has done 73 k mainly motorway miles but I would suggest an oil change and filter in the gearbox at any mileage if anyone has just bought a tt dsg they don't know the history of.. It's a very common fault. The gearbox is fine and the audi guy even said that they only recommend a gearbox change So they can warranty the mechatronic unit replacement.. Basically enjoy the car shit happens , cars were designed to drain cash from us but most of the time it's worth the pain....


----------



## mikeat45 (May 9, 2009)

mharropa380 said:


> My car has done 73 k mainly motorway miles but I would suggest an oil change and filter in the gearbox at any mileage if anyone has just bought a tt dsg they don't know the history of.. It's a very common fault. The gearbox is fine and the audi guy even said that they only recommend a gearbox change So they can warranty the mechatronic unit replacement.. Basically enjoy the car shit happens , cars were designed to drain cash from us but most of the time it's worth the pain....


"shit happens" :lol: :lol: having paid what i paid and its worth what its worth :roll: 
money drains away while its on the drive..still not for sale coz i loves it :lol: :lol:


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Drain cash..mine is an open sewer.. :roll: 
Steve


----------

